# Difference between the mini 2000 and 3000



## bnoc12

Hi just a general question.. Best buy has a deal on the old tivo mini model ending in 2000. I was told the only difference between the 2000 model and 3000 model is that the new model has an RF remote as opposed to a IR remote. To save money is it just worth it to get the 2000? Thanks


----------



## waterchange

bnoc12 said:


> Hi just a general question.. Best buy has a deal on the old tivo mini model ending in 2000. I was told the only difference between the 2000 model and 3000 model is that the new model has an RF remote as opposed to a IR remote. To save money is it just worth it to get the 2000? Thanks


If you owned the 2000 model today, would you then pay $30 to buy an RF remote? That would answer your question.

Your best bet is to go buy the 3000 model on eBay which is selling for the same price as the Best Buy sale. Search yourself or see link in the other Best Buy mini thread.


----------



## bnoc12

Thank you very much for the info! Ordered it off of eBay


----------



## krkaufman

bnoc12 said:


> I was told the only difference between the 2000 model and 3000 model is that the new model has an RF remote as opposed to a IR remote.


To be clear, it's not just the remote. The 93000 includes an RF remote *and* has the RF capability built-in; the 92000 requires a dongle to support RF.


----------



## bnoc12

Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> To be clear, it's not just the remote. The 93000 includes an RF remote *and* has the RF capability built-in; the 92000 requires a dongle to support RF.


Ok, not sure why I didn't also include the following info above, for completeness...

The 92000 remote control has a button layout similar to the remote supplied with the TiVo Premiere series, while the 93000's remote, I believe, is identical to that shipped with the Roamio. edit: (see attached image, below, for comparison, or here for a larger pic) :edit

So, to summarize, think of the Mini versions relative to their "parent" TiVo DVRs, in terms of built-in functionality and button layout:

*93000 *(son of Roamio, aka Mini v2): built-in IR & RF remote capability; Roamio-style IR/RF-capable remote included

*92000 *(son of Premiere, aka Mini v1): IR remote capability built-in; Premiere-style IR-only remote included; RF remote capability can be added via USB dongle and compatible RF-capable TiVo remote edit:(e.g. Roamio replacement remote, or a TiVo Slide Pro):edit
edit: 
NOTE: The model number is the authoritative check but the Mini v1 & v2 models can usually be differentiated simply by the location of the "TiVo Mini" label on the front of the device: 
93000(v2): 'TiVo Mini' is centered
92000(v1): 'TiVo Mini' is left-justified​:edit​
*Either version of the Mini will work with either the Roamio series or Premiere 4/XL4 models as their host DVR*; it's just that your choice of Mini may require some aftermarket purchases if you're looking for a consistent remote experience across devices.

_edit: _As an alternative, some people opt to buy a *TiVo Slide Pro* remote, pictured last in the above images (see also), effectively negating any difference between the Mini v1 & v2 in a Roamio setup -- so long as you buy the Slide Pro with the included USB RF Dongle. (e.g. If you opt to use the Slide Pro at the Roamio, the Roamio's orig remote, along w/ the RF dongle, could be moved to a Mini v1 location to give it RF remote capability -- and a Roamio remote button layout.) :edit

I'm glad TiVo has gotten around to updating the Mini for the Roamio series DVR, 'cause I found it annoying deploying a Roamio Basic and Mini for my mom in May 2014 and finding the differing remote control layouts. (The "no RF" difference was also an irritant, but less so, since my mom wasn't really used to RF remotes, at the time.) I ended-up buying a Slide Pro (w/ RF dongle included) for her Roamio Basic and shifting her original Roamio remote over to her RF-donglified Mini v1. Of course, now, current Premiere 4/XL4 owners are being put into a similar situation as supplies of the Mini v1 diminish.

-----
edit: p.s. A few links for quick price-checking at Amazon and Best Buy* for either version...
Amazon: v1, v2
BestBuy: v1, v2

* Remember to use the Best Buy Price-match Policy to get Amazon pricing.​


----------



## gespears

I purposely got the later because there is no telling what little hardware tweaks they made or chipsets they updated or got the latest version of. I tend to use these things for many years and want it to be viable for as long as possible. For the little difference in pricing, it could be a big deal 5 years from now. Who knows. I'd rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## Peter G

Kaufman has summarized well. As far as can be seen, the difference is in the remote and RF capability. Sone have said the mini 2 is faster but not confirmed or particularly significant. I bough V2 mini since I needed RF capability at the new house. Mini is in a different room so IR was not an option. Plus the RF remote is same as Roamio. My first mini was V1 and the remote was a throwback to Premiere but otherwise worked fine. I need couple more minis and may buy V1 since the RF is not needed. 

Peter G


----------



## krkaufman

First time I've seen it, but the Mini v2 is currently $0.96 cheaper than the v1 on Amazon.


----------



## tarheelblue32

krkaufman said:


> First time I've seen it, but the Mini v2 is currently $0.96 cheaper than the v1 on Amazon.


It's probably some sort of algorithm that automatically changes prices based on supply, and Amazon must finally be beginning to run out of stock of its old version Minis.


----------



## leiff

mini version 2 doesn't support remote Finder feature. If I was to buy a mini i would buy the older one if i could get it on sale. with the money saved you could get a slid Pro remote which is better than the remote that comes with the mini , and then get the dongle which will give remote Finder feature. I don't buy into the signifigant superior internal guts theory of the newer very.2 mini. Although in my testing with Wi-Fi bridge my version 2 mini seemed to do a little better but the test may have been a fluke. Just make sure you buy the TiVo slide pro Remote labeled premiere that comes with the dongle
BTW- does anyone have an extra dongle i can have? PM me Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman

leiff said:


> mini version 2 doesn't support remote Finder feature. ... get a slid Pro remote which is better than the remote that comes with the mini , and then get the dongle which will give remote Finder feature.


How is the Remote Finder feature activated for a Mini v1 using the RF Dongle? I'm aware that you can press the remote button on the front of a Plus or Pro to trigger the remote's tune, but not that the same feature was available when using the RF Dongle.

edit: p.s. I see the info confirmed here. I'll have to take a look at my dongles next time I can.


----------



## mdavej

There's a finder button on the dongle itself. Works fine on the v1 Mini.


----------



## leiff

Tivo is being generous with their ProSlide remotes right now if you buy one and ask for a second one for free may give you 2 for the price of one like they did with me. All the more reason to snag a cheap version 1 mini then get two slide pro remotes for the price of one. Oh- Tivo is sending me two free dongles also .


----------



## krkaufman

Curiously, Amazon appears to have altered the titles for their Mini v1 and v2 products to specify the remote type included with each.

v2: "TiVo Mini with RF Remote (Current Version)"

v1: "TiVo Mini with IR Remote (Old Version)"​
The titles aren't entirely accurate, but probably quite helpful.


----------



## krkaufman

Mini VOX vs Mini v1/v2 comparison from another thread...


krkaufman said:


> 4K support, faster processor, more memory
> 
> Standard MoCA 2.0, same as BOLTs (vs MoCA 1.1 in earlier Mini models)
> 
> Gigabit Ethernet (vs Fast Ethernet in earlier Minis)
> 
> Only directly supports HDMI video output (lacks the composite and component jacks of the earlier Minis)
> 
> Optical digital audio output (rather than the analog stereo output available through the A/V composite jack of the earlier models)
> 
> Built-in support for VOX Remote (vs earlier models that would require a USB Bluetooth dongle)
> 
> The Mini VOX remote is identical to that of the BOLT VOX, whereas the remotes for the earlier Minis would be slightly or substantially different, depending on whether you're talking about a v2 or v1 Mini, respectively. (see this post for add'l info)
> 
> Remote Finder button
> 
> Simple orthogonal shape (rather than the cropped pyramid of the earlier Minis)
> 
> Back panel comparison:
> 
> View attachment 36284
> View attachment 36286​



Tivo Mini vs Mini Vox, what are the differences?


----------

